# Precisamente o más precisamente.



## marytexmex

_Hola a todos en este forum._

_Alquién me puede refrescar mis conocimientos de algunas de las leyes gramáticales de Español?.__Cómo se le _
_llama a la terminación mente y cuál es su función?_

_Por lo que yo recuerdo mente ya está enfatizando en alguna situación cuantitativa o cualitativa._

_Ej:Te nesecito urgentemente aquí!. _
_Ej:Te nesecito más o muy urgentemente aquí._


_Ej:más precisamente. _
_Ejrecisamente. _


_Ej:anoche precisamente fuí a la fiesta de Concha. _
_Ej:anoche más precisamente fuí a la fiesta de Concha._

_ej:El inteligentemente se ha ido de su lado. _
_ej:El más o muy inteligentemente se ha ido de su lado_

_ej:Ella vino muy o más desesperadamente._
_ej:Ella vino deseperadamente ._ 

_ej:Ese asunto está muy latentemente._
_ej:Ese asunto esta' muy latente_. 
_ej:Ese asunto está latente_. 

_Recuerdo vagamente que esto era un error garrafal en mis tiempos de estudios,no sé si es que ahora ha cambiado la_ _cosa._

_Sí se le agrega la terminación mente a alguna palabra,No se le llama adverbio al resultado ?._
_Entonces creo que no sea necesario la conjugación de éste con una preposición,leer las preposiciones a las que me refiero._

_Por favor no quiero molestar a nadie,pero si nesecito que algún profesional de ésta materia me ayude_.

_Me llama la atención la variedad del idioma Español o la manera en que recargan a éste._
_Gracias._
_Buenas tardes._


----------



## Denévola

Las palabras terminadas en ""mente", como bien dices, son adverbios. Por cierto, el ejemplo "Este asunto está muy latentemente", es erróneo, ya que solo puedes decir "asunto latente".


----------



## marytexmex

Denévola said:
			
		

> Las palabras terminadas en ""mente", como bien dices, son adverbios. Por cierto, el ejemplo "Este asunto está muy latentemente", es erróneo, ya que solo puedes decir "asunto latente".


Gracias Denévola por su atención.
Por cierto no es solamente un error el ejemplo que ud.seleccionó sino todos los que no tienen la palomita verde.
Marytexmex.
Best regards.
have a good evining.


----------



## Maruja14

*más*. *1.* Adverbio comparativo que denota superioridad. Es palabra tónica, por lo que debe escribirse con tilde, a diferencia de la conjunción átona de sentido adversativo _mas_ (→</SPAN> mas). Normalmente precede a adjetivos o adverbios: _No he visto hombre más paciente; Tienes que hacerlo más rápidamente._ 

A veces tiene sentido anteponer "muy" o "más" a este tipo de adverbios.

En tu ejemplo:

- Te necesito urgentemente.
- Mañana intentaré pasarme.
- No, te necesito más urgentemente.

Lo utilizamos frecuentemente en español para enfatizar aún más.

Un saludo.


----------



## marytexmex

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> *más*. *1.* Adverbio comparativo que denota superioridad. Es palabra tónica, por lo que debe escribirse con tilde, a diferencia de la conjunción átona de sentido adversativo _mas_ (→</SPAN> mas). Normalmente precede a adjetivos o adverbios: _No he visto hombre más paciente; Tienes que hacerlo más rápidamente._
> 
> A veces tiene sentido anteponer "muy" o "más" a este tipo de adverbios.
> 
> En tu ejemplo:
> 
> - Te necesito urgentemente.
> - Mañana intentaré pasarme.
> - No, te necesito más urgentemente.
> 
> Lo utilizamos frecuentemente en español para enfatizar aún más.
> 
> Un saludo.


 Hey sino es así no te llegas a debatir,es evidente la variedad,la diversidad de la lengua española.


----------



## anablock

La terminación en "mente" indica, como dice Denévola, que se trata de un adverbio. Los adverbios califican adjetivos y verbos (la manera en que algo se hace o debe hacerse). Por lo general, sigue al grupo verbal al que califica: "lo hizo perfectamente", "se fue urgentemente".
Se puede enfatizar esa "manera" de hacer, como lo muestra marytexmex en el último renglón: "No, te necesito más urgentemente".
No todos los adjetivos pueden convertirse en adverbios. No decimos, por ejemplo, que algo está latentemente, sino que es latente: "Este es un asunto latente" o "un asunto latente".


----------



## heidita

marytexmex said:
			
		

> Gracias Denévola por su atención.
> Por cierto no es solamente un error el ejemplo que Ud. (en abreviación dede escribirse con myúscula) seleccionó sino todos los que no tienen la palomita verde.¿?¿?
> Marytexmex.
> Best regards.
> have a good evining.


 
¿Puedes explicar este post? ¿En qué se ha confundido Denévola?


----------



## heidita

marytexmex said:
			
		

> _Hola a todos en este foro. ¿__Alguien me puede refrescar mis conocimientos de algunas de las leyes gramaticales del español?.__Cómo se le _
> _llama a la terminación mente y cuál es su función?_
> 
> _Por lo que yo recuerdo mente ya está enfatizando en alguna situación cuantitativa o cualitativa._
> 
> _Ej:Te necesito urgentemente aquí!. _
> _Ej:Te necesito más o muy urgentemente aquí._
> 
> 
> _Ej:más precisamente. _
> _Ejrecisamente. _
> 
> 
> _Ej:anoche precisamente fui a la fiesta de Concha. _
> _Ej:anoche más precisamente fuia la fiesta de Concha._
> 
> _ej:Él inteligentemente se ha ido de su lado. _
> _ej:Él más o muy inteligentemente se ha ido de su lado_
> 
> _ej:Ella vino muy o más desesperadamente._
> _ej:Ella vino desesperadamente ._
> 
> _ej:Ese asunto está muy latentemente._
> _ej:Ese asunto esta' muy latente_.
> _ej:Ese asunto está latente_.
> 
> _Recuerdo vagamente que esto era un error garrafal en mis tiempos de estudios,no sé si es que ahora ha cambiado la_ _cosa._
> 
> _Si se le agrega la terminación mente a alguna palabra,¿ no se le llama adverbio al resultado ?._
> _Entonces creo que no será necesaria la declinación de este con una preposición,leer las preposiciones a las que me refiero. (un adverbio no se conjuga, se declina)_
> 
> _Por favor no quiero molestar a nadie,pero sí necesito que algún profesional de ésta materia me ayude_.
> 
> _Me llama la atención la variedad del idioma español o la manera en que recargan a este._
> _Gracias._
> _Buenas tardes._


 
He corregido algunas faltas. Como se te ha indicado en otros hilos, el idioma español NO se escribe con mayúscula, por mucho que te empeñes.
_Si _como conjunción no lleva acento, el _sí_ afirmativo sí lo lleva.

(mis correciones en rojo)


----------



## Maruja14

heidita said:
			
		

> He corregido algunas faltas. Como se te ha indicado en otros hilos, el idioma español NO se escribe con mayúscula, por mucho que te empeñes.
> _Si _como conjunción no lleva acento, el _sí_ afirmativo sí lo lleva.
> 
> (mis correciones en rojo)


 
Hola Heidita, con frecuencia sabéis más de gramática los extranjeros que nosotros mismos. Te felicito por tu español. Dicho esto me gustaría que alguien (tal vez tú) me aclarase una duda que tengo desde siempre que es si se acentúan o no los pronombres "esta", "este", "esto", etc.

Por ejemplo, tengo claro que _"ésta materia"_ *no* va acentuada en la pregunta de este hilo. Lo que ya no tengo tan claro es, al final de la pregunta cuando dice _"la manera en que recargan a éste",_ si va acentuado o no. Yo creo que tampoco, pero en esto tengo serias dudas.


----------



## marytexmex

heidita said:
			
		

> ¿Puedes explicar este post? ¿En qué se ha confundido Denévola?


si interpretara y leyera ud. mejor el post de Denévola,se daría ud.cuenta que ella esta coincidiendo conmigo,parece que la interpretación no es su plato fuerte.

No me molesta que ud.u otra persona me rectifique,por si acaso,pero si te das cuenta lee e interpreta mejor que yo empiezo diciendo que recuerdo vagamente acerca de este tema,e incluso pido ayuda a un profesional en esta materia.Te reitero parece que no es tu plato fuerte la interpretación o la lectura.


----------



## heidita

marytexmex said:
			
		

> si interpretara y leyera ud. mejor el post de Denévola,se daría *Ud.* cuenta que ella está coincidiendo conmigo,parece que la interpretación no es su plato fuerte.
> 
> No me molesta que *Ud. *u otra persona me rectifique,por si acaso,me interesa *que pero* ¿? si te das cuenta lee e interpreta mejor que yo empiezo* diciendo* que recuerdo vagamente .... este tema, e incluso pido ayuda a un profesional en esta materia,  reitero parece que no es tu plato fuerte la interpretación o la lectura.


 
De momento, marytex deberías decidirte por una forma de tratamiento: o tu o Ud. (en abreviación con mayúscula). 

Lo siento, pero el error en la interpretación debe de ser tuyo, ya que no aprendes de tus errores. Por cierto, quizás se entendería mejor tu respuesta, ya que hay mucha gente extranjera (como tú), que no entiende bien una redacción sin puntos.

Te he corregido de nuevo el tratamiento, que en abreviación se escribe con mayúscula.


----------



## marytexmex

heidita said:
			
		

> ¿Puedes explicar este post? ¿En qué se ha confundido Denévola?


Si interpretara y leyera ud. mejor el post de Denévola,se daría ud.cuenta que ella está coincidiendo conmigo,por lo que le respondí"no sólo es un error lo que ud. seleccionó,sino las que no tienen palomita verde",parece que la interpretación no es tu plato fuerte.



No me molesta que ud.u otra persona me rectifique,tendría yo doble trabajo,por si acaso,te digo, porque las veos como tiñosas sobre Marytexmex.Me interesa que me recitifiquen no sólo en lo que respecta a los treads en español,ya estoy haciendo uso de la misma con minúscula,porque alguien que ha sido formado en mi país me restificó,no obstante agradezco mucho la existencia de este forum,siempre lo digo,a todos los que trataron de rectificarme y a cada quien les pasé un mensaje privado,disculpándome por mi actitud basada en la negación y dandóles las gracias.,por no permitirme haber continuado con esos errores;ahora continuando con el tema de los adverbios si te das cuenta lee e interpreta mejor que yo en alguna parte digo que recuerdo vagamente acerca de este tema:"los adverbios"e incluso pido ayuda a un profesional en esta materia.Te reitero parece que no es tu plato fuerte la interpretación o la lectura .


Y por último ya que ud.y la sra Maruja están tan dispuesta a rectificarme,siiiiiii!!!!!!!,porque ese es el principal objetivo de este forum,evitando que otros en el mismo se fijen en materias erróneas y que yo refresque mi memoria,las invito a que recorran todos mis treads que dudo no lo hayan hecho y no hayan encontrado errores en inglés,sin embargo no veo absolutamente ninguna rectificación en los treads de inglés,les agradeceré eternamente que cumplan con los objetivos de este forum en todos los sentidos de la palabra.

Me disculpen los moderadores,pero yo he tratado de cumplir con una de las tantas normas que existen en el forum,que es no hacer comentarios fuera del hilo al que se esta tratando,canalizando cada expresión fuera del asunto a tratar por los mensajes privados,pero parece que se sabe mucho del uso de las leyes gramaticales,del RAE,en fin,pero no se tiene claro la lectura e interpretación a la hora de cumplir con el respeto a los demás en el forum,a uds.como moderadores y a las normas que rigen al mismo.

Es normal encontrarse con alguien en algun momento que no coincida por H por B,en algun tema,es como decir es un gaje del oficio,si tienes un bar,te arriesgas a tener borrachos.

Gracias nuevamente a todos.

Una servidora Marytexmex.
Pasen buenas tardes.


----------



## heidita

mrytexmex, no sé por qué concluyes que debemos "_investigar" _tus threads, ya que yo por mi parte no tengo ningún interés personal por tus threads ni por tus respuestas en particular.
Sin embargo sí me interesa el correcto uso del idioma español, y de cualquier idioma y por eso las correcciones.

Por cierto, THREADS es con "H" ........


----------



## marytexmex

heidita said:
			
		

> De momento, marytex deberías decidirte por una forma de tratamiento: o tú o Ud. (en abreviación con mayúscula).
> 
> Lo siento, pero el error en la interpretación debe de ser tuyo, ya que no aprendes de tus errores. Por cierto, quizás se entendería mejor tu respuesta, ya que hay mucha gente extranjera (como tú), que no entiende bien una redacción sin puntos.
> 
> Te he corregido de nuevo el tratamiento, que en abreviación se escribe con mayúscula.


.

Y tu no va con tilde,que te pasó???.
Marytexmex.


----------



## Maruja14

A mi me ocurre poco más o menos lo mismo, la verdad es que entré aquí por mis dudas con el inglés y estoy consiguiendo conocer mucho más de español. 

Por ejemplo, el tema de este hilo me interesó sin más y me sigue interesando. Con el ánimo de ayudar he estado mirando las recomendaciones de la RAE y he visto lo que expuse más arriba. Utilizamos muy ...mente o más.... mente para enfatizar aún más.

A mi me gusta que me corrijan mi español. He aprendido dos o tres cosas interesantes por este sistema. Mi inglés en cambio es incorregible, porque aunque soy capaz de entender bastante bien lo que leo, aún no me atrevo a escribir y mucho menos a corregir a nadie. Pero todo se andará.

Por cierto Heidita:

*hablar, *o* llamar, de *~a alguien.*1.* frs. *tratar de tú.* U. t. con el verbo c. prnl.(del diccionario del RAE)

(tampoco es muy grave, no te creas)


----------



## marytexmex

heidita said:
			
		

> mrytexmex, no sé por qué concluyes que debemos "_investigar" _tus threads, ya que yo por mi parte no tengo ningún interés personal por tus threads ni por tus respuestas en particular.
> Sin embargo sí me interesa el correcto uso del idioma español, y de cualquier idioma y por eso las correcciones.
> 
> Por cierto, THREADS es con "H" ........


Pero el que te refieras a una persona que esta participando en el forum,es un motivo más que suficiente para tener que respetarla,sino no existiera la participación de alguien en el mismo no podrían existir errores,ni forum,por lo que sí te interesa mi respuesta en particular,si digo investigar es porque el español es un idioma con muchas influencias,muy diverso.
Sigue Ud. teniendo problema durísimo de lectura e interpretación.

marytexmex.


----------



## riglos

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Hola Heidita, con frecuencia sabéis más de gramática los extranjeros que nosotros mismos. Te felicito por tu español. Dicho esto me gustaría que alguien (tal vez tú) me aclarase una duda que tengo desde siempre que es si se acentúan o no los pronombres "esta", "este", "esto", etc.
> 
> Por ejemplo, tengo claro que _"ésta materia"_ *no* va acentuada en la pregunta de este hilo. Lo que ya no tengo tan claro es, al final de la pregunta cuando dice _"la manera en que recargan a éste",_ si va acentuado o no. Yo creo que tampoco, pero en esto tengo serias dudas.


 
Maruja, respecto a tu duda, quería comentarte lo que he aprendido en mis años de colegiala y universitarios:

El uso de la tilde en "este / esta" *no es obligatorio* (excepto en ciertos casos, ver más abajo) y se rige por la presencia o ausencia de un sustantivo en la oración. La regla que generalmente se aplica es: si escribimos un sustantivo detrás de "este" o "esta", éstos no llevan acento y funcionan como modificadores del sustantivo (o sea, como "adjetivos demostrativos"). Caso contrario, cuando el sustantivo no está presente, usamos "éste" o "ésta" con tilde (éstos son pronombres demostrativos). Lo mismo ocurre con "estos/estas". 

Ejemplos:

Esta película no me gustó.
Ésta es la casa de la que te hablé.

Este tipo siempre está hablando de cosas que no me interesan.
Éste es tu perro, no ése.

Sólo en el caso de que "este/esta" estén siendo utilizados como pronombres y exista riesgo de ambigüedad, llevarán tilde obligatorio. 

Ejemplos:

Dijo que ésta mañana vendrá.
Dijo que esta mañana vendrá.

Con tilde, "ésta" es el sujeto de la proposición subordinada: "ésta vendrá mañana." "Ésta", aquí, está refiriéndose a una persona.

Sin tilde, "esta" determina al sustantivo "mañana": "esta mañana", como opuesto a "mañana a la mañana", "la mañana del jueves", etc. 

Las formas neutras de los pronombres demostrativos (o sea, "esto", "eso" y "aquello") *nunca* se escriban con tilde, puesto que nunca pueden funcionar como adjetivos demostrativos:

Esto casa/perro/situación.*

*Ejemplos erróneos.

Espero haber sido clara. Cualquier otra duda que te surja de esto, no dudes en preguntar nuevamente.

Saludos, 

Mara.-


----------



## marytexmex

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> A mi me ocurre poco más o menos lo mismo, la verdad es que entré aquí por mis dudas con el inglés y estoy consiguiendo conocer mucho más de español.
> 
> Por ejemplo, el tema de este hilo me interesó sin más y me sigue interesando. Con el ánimo de ayudar he estado mirando las recomendaciones de la RAE y he visto lo que expuse más arriba. Utilizamos muy ...mente o más.... mente para enfatizar aún más.
> 
> A mi me gusta que me corrijan mi español. He aprendido dos o tres cosas interesantes por este sistema. Mi inglés en cambio es incorregible, porque aunque soy capaz de entender bastante bien lo que leo, aún no me atrevo a escribir y mucho menos a corregir a nadie. Pero todo se andará.
> 
> Por cierto Heidita:
> 
> *hablar, *o* llamar, de *~a alguien.*1.* frs. *tratar de tú.* U. t. con el verbo c. prnl.(del diccionario del RAE)\
> 
> 
> (tampoco es muy grave, no te creas)


Pero si tu inglés es incorregible,Cuál es tu susto?,eso yo lo veo como una persona egoísta,sino escribes,ni corriges en inglés,no ayudas a los demás,sin embargo a costa de mis errores y de otros,ya Ud. conoce dos o tres cosas del español;con tu posición se hunde media humanidad.

La ley del embudo,eso mismo es lo que muchas personas en el forum hacen,entrar,preguntar,resolver y con la 

misma,nunca más o al rato con el mismo cuento.
Sabrá Ud.cuántas personas con errores en inglés Ud. ha visto y no ha sido capaz de rectificarles,aun cayendo en errores que puedan servir para enriquecer o rectificar conocimientos.

Yo estaría escribiendo el día entero para que la sra Heidita me siguiera rectificando,puesto que hace mucho rato no escribo ni cartas.

Esto no me degrada,confundirse es de humanos,así que tu tema es peor que el mio.

Así mismo pensaba yo,mi español es incorregible y mira tú,cuántas lagunas,cuántos errores y los que deben de haber escondidos,que por supuesto como no soy como tú"EGOíSTA,ya nos veremos en la próxima caricatura.
Marytexmex.


----------



## riglos

Marytemex, creo que en este caso has sido tú quien ha tenido un serio problema de interpretación. Lo que Maruja quiso decir con que su "inglés es incorregible" fue que nunca va a poder mejorar su inglés, que su inglés no va a poder ser corregido en el sentido de "mejorado". En pocas palabras, lo que Maruja dice es que no tiene un buen nivel de inglés. Te paso la segunda definición del DRAE de "incorregible", que es a la que creo que Maruja hacía mención:

*2.* adj. Dicho de una persona: Que por su dureza y terquedad no quiere enmendarse.

Sería bueno consultar un diccionario antes de embarcarnos en discusiones inútiles.

Mara.-


----------



## Maruja14

riglos said:
			
		

> Marytemex, creo que en este caso has sido tú quien ha tenido un serio problema de interpretación. Lo que Maruja quiso decir con que su "inglés es incorregible" fue que nunca va a poder mejorar su inglés, que su inglés no va a poder ser corregido en el sentido de "mejorado". En pocas palabras, lo que Maruja dice es que no tiene un buen nivel de inglés. Te paso la segunda definición del DRAE de "incorregible", que es a la que creo que Maruja hacía mención:
> 
> *2.* adj. Dicho de una persona: Que por su dureza y terquedad no quiere enmendarse.
> 
> Sería bueno consultar un diccionario antes de embarcarnos en discusiones inútiles.
> 
> Mara.-


 
Gracias Riglos por tu respuesta y por contestar a Marytemex que realmente no me ha entendido. Efectivamente como has interpretado correctamente lo que digo es que mi inglés es un desastre. Yo entro en el foro, puedo ayudar a algunos a traducir al español, trato de aprender todo lo que puedo de inglés y corrijo a muchos foreros su español cuando estoy segura de lo que digo. Si tengo dudas, lo consulto o me callo. Trato de no dar ideas mías sino de dar las reglas correctas a los que quieren aprender español.

Respecto a tu respuesta sobre éste, ésta, el caso es que el otro día consultando el diccionario hispanoamericano de dudas, me parece que ponía otra cosa. Siempre he pensado lo que tu comentas, pero el artículo del diccionario, la verdad es que me confundió. Lo miraré más lentamente.


----------



## riglos

¡Hola Maruja! ¿Y cuál es la parte del diccionario que te confundió?

Mara.-


----------



## marytexmex

heidita said:
			
		

> He corregido algunas faltas. Como se te ha indicado en otros hilos, el idioma español NO se escribe con mayúscula, por mucho que te empeñes.
> _Si _como conjunción no lleva acento, el _sí_ afirmativo sí lo lleva.
> 
> 
> (mis correciones en rojo)


,
Lee e interpreta el W.R.---English-Spanish.
Busca los verbos "declinar y conjugar".
El adverbio no se va a caer montaña abajo,ni se va a enfermar,ni se va a rechazar.
La conjugación del adverbio no esta mal escrito.
Me estoy refiriendo a la combinación del adverbio.
marytexmex.


----------



## marytexmex

riglos said:
			
		

> Marytemex, creo que en este caso has sido tú quien ha tenido un serio problema de interpretación. Lo que Maruja quiso decir con que su "inglés es incorregible" fue que nunca va a poder mejorar su inglés, que su inglés no va a poder ser corregido en el sentido de "mejorado". En pocas palabras, lo que Maruja dice es que no tiene un buen nivel de inglés. Te paso la segunda definición del DRAE de "incorregible", que es a la que creo que Maruja hacía mención:
> 
> *2.* adj. Dicho de una persona: Que por su dureza y terquedad no quiere enmendarse.
> 
> Sería bueno consultar un diccionario antes de embarcarnos en discusiones inútiles.
> 
> Mara.-


Hola riglos.
No creo que sea un problema netamente de interpretación mia,sino de confundir el significado,por lo demás,las personas llegamos a donde,logramos lo que nos propongamos y nadie nació sabiendo,nadie nace sabiendo,es a lo que me referiero con el que ella es egoísta con su propia persona.
No han sido discuciones inútiles,porque a medida que yo he continuado en dicha discución,la sra Heidita nos ha brindado conocimientos,nos ha hecho ir al RAE,mientras la sra Maruja ha ido despedazando cada palabra,signos de puntuación que he puesto y no.
A propósito sra Heidita,tengo muchas dudas en este sentido.
Entonces Maruja toma ejemplo,hecha pa'lante lo que tengas y resolverás.
Marytexmex.


----------



## heidita

Ya lo decimos en español con mucha claridad: *No hay peor sordo que él que no quiere oír. *

Aquí en el foro (no se dice _forum_ en español) estamos aquí para enseñar, los que saben varios idiomas, y para aprender otros. Decir que una persona es egoísta por que no se cree con suficiente nivel para aclarar alguna duda en otro idioma es como poco presuntuoso.

Maruja en este caso ha intentado ayudar.. pero debo reconocer que la ayuda ha caído en saco roto.

*conjugar,*estimada marytex, sólo se usa para *verbos;* no se conjuga un adverbio!
Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid: 
*conjugación *

gram. Serie ordenada de las distintas formas flexivas y no flexivas de un mismo verbo con las cuales se denotan sus diferentes modos, tiempos, números y personas:
ese verbo pertenece a la primera conjugación. 
*declinación *


gram. Serie ordenada de todas las formas que puede tomar una palabra en función del caso:
el profesor les pidió la declinación de "bellum".
*gram. Modelo de paradigma de flexión en que se inscribe la palabra que se declina:
"rosa, -ae" es el modelo de la primera declinación latina.
*
Se conocen declinaciones en latín, alemán .....


----------



## marytexmex

heidita said:
			
		

> Ya lo decimos en español con mucha claridad: *No hay peor sordo que él que no quiere oír. *
> 
> Aquí en el foro (no se dice _forum_ en español) estamos aquí para enseñar, los que saben varios idiomas, y para aprender otros. Decir que una persona es egoísta por que no se cree con suficiente nivel para aclarar alguna duda en otro idioma es como poco presuntuoso.
> 
> Maruja en este caso ha intentado ayudar.. pero debo reconocer que la ayuda ha caído en saco roto.
> 
> *conjugar,*estimada marytex, sólo se usa para *verbos;* no se conjuga un adverbio!
> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid:
> *conjugación *
> 
> gram. Serie ordenada de las distintas formas flexivas y no flexivas de un mismo verbo con las cuales se denotan sus diferentes modos, tiempos, números y personas:
> ese verbo pertenece a la primera conjugación.


Sí,Heidita tiene Ud.razón,es que realmente no me di cuenta del significado y por ende todo lo que escribí fue erróneo,pero el negarse así misma el voy a lograrlo y mantenerse en el que algo es un desastre en mi y no lo hago porque no estoy segura y buscar ayuda y no emplear lo que encontré,es una actitud egoísta,situación que no comento para seguir en discución.

Para mi vuelvo y reitero estaba muy segura de mi español y 

na',heme aqui recibiendo rectificaciones.
Ya por hoy tengo mucho contenido que refrescar,recordar,grabar en mi materia gris.

Gracias Heidita,Maruja,riglos y "foro".
marytexmex.


----------



## Maruja14

riglos said:
			
		

> ¡Hola Maruja! ¿Y cuál es la parte del diccionario que te confundió?
> 
> Mara.-


 
Aquí va Mara:

*3.2.1.* *Demostrativos.* Los demostrativos _este, ese_ y _aquel,_ con sus femeninos y plurales, pueden ser pronombres (cuando ejercen funciones propias del sustantivo): _Eligió este; Ese ganará; Quiero dos de aquellas;_ o adjetivos (cuando modifican al sustantivo): _Esas actitudes nos preocupan; El jarrón este siempre está estorbando_. Sea cual sea la función que desempeñen, los demostrativos siempre son tónicos y pertenecen, por su forma, al grupo de palabras que deben escribirse sin tilde según las reglas de acentuación: todos, salvo _aquel,_ son palabras llanas terminadas en vocal o en _-s_ (→</SPAN> 1.1.2) y _aquel_ es aguda acabada en _-l_ (→</SPAN> 1.1.1). *Por lo tanto, solo cuando en una oración exista riesgo de ambigüedad porque el demostrativo pueda interpretarse en una u otra de las funciones antes señaladas, el demostrativo llevará obligatoriamente tilde en su uso pronominal*. Así, en una oración como la del ejemplo siguiente, únicamente la presencia o ausencia de la tilde en el demostrativo permite interpretar correctamente el enunciado: _¿Por qué compraron aquéllos libros usados? _(_aquéllos _es el sujeto de la oración); _¿Por qué compraron aquellos libros usados?_ (el sujeto de esta oración no está expreso, y _aquellos_ acompaña al sustantivo _libros_). Las formas neutras de los demostrativos, es decir, las palabras _esto, eso_ y _aquello,_ que solo pueden funcionar como pronombres, se escriben siempre sin tilde: _Eso no es cierto; No entiendo esto_.

¿Qué te parece?


----------



## Maruja14

marytexmex said:
			
		

> Entonces Maruja toma ejemplo,hecha pa'lante lo que tengas y resolverás.
> Marytexmex.


 
Mira Marytexmex, yo la verdad es que reconozco que tengo bastantes problemas para comprender lo que dices normalmente. Es un tipo de expresión que me cuesta trabajo entender, supongo que será la forma de hablar cubana. A mí, desde que entré en el foro, me han corregido mis errores y me han explicado que aquí hay mucha gente tratando de aprender y hay que tener cuidado con cómo se escribe. Cada uno debe escribir bien en su idioma y, cuando ves errores, sobre todo si son graves, corregirlos por el bien de los que quieren aprender. A mí, me cuesta mucho corregirte porque no suelo entender lo que quieres decir, pero las faltas de ortografía si las suelo ver claramente y, pienso que es bueno corregirlas por lo que te acabo de explicar. 

Tampoco es correcto escribir como en un "chat", creo que lo llaman algo así como "chatspeaking", no me hagas mucho caso.

La frase que me diriges aquí no entiendo lo que quiere decir, perdona no le saco su significado. 

Lo que sí sé es que "hecha pa'lante" no se puede poner en este foro. Primero porque imagino que "hecha" será del verbo "echar" (y por ende sin hache) y pa´lante es una forma de hablar de la calle que aquí no cabe.

Saludos


----------



## marytexmex

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Mira Marytexmex, yo la verdad es que reconozco que tengo bastantes problemas para comprender lo que dices normalmente. Es un tipo de expresión que me cuesta trabajo entender, supongo que será la forma de hablar cubana. A mí, desde que entré en el foro, me han corregido mis errores y me han explicado que aquí hay mucha gente tratando de aprender y hay que tener cuidado con cómo se escribe. Cada uno debe escribir bien en su idioma y, cuando ves errores, sobre todo si son graves, corregirlos por el bien de los que quieren aprender. A mí, me cuesta mucho corregirte porque no suelo entender lo que quieres decir, pero las faltas de ortografía si las suelo ver claramente y, pienso que es bueno corregirlas por lo que te acabo de explicar.
> 
> Tampoco es correcto escribir como en un "chat", creo que lo llaman algo así como "chatspeaking", no me hagas mucho caso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La frase que me diriges aquí no entiendo lo que quiere decir, perdona no le saco su significado.
> 
> Lo que sí se es que "hecha pa'lante" no se puede poner en este foro. Primero porque imagino que "hecha" será del verbo "echar" (y por ende sin hache) y pa´lante es una forma de hablar de la calle que aquí no cabe.
> 
> Saludos


Maruja.

Esa es la forma de hablar afectiva mía.No voy a generalizar a mi nacionalidad.Mira las expresiones que has tenido con las demás desde que empezó esta historia;por gusto no te envié un mensaje privado diciéndote que si "te habías quedado perpleja,que no entendias na'",,,,,,,,,,,que esto lo debías de decir como mensaje privado.

Y mira tú,que sí tienes razón,el "echa"que escribí es el que no lleva "H",claro que entendiste!,porque, Cómo te diste cuenta de la ortografía?.
Busca el hilo que está en español e inglés;alguien usó el "pa'"que dice pa'lo que me dan,,,algo así,esta no es una forma vulgar de hablar,sí es,muy de argot popular,urbanismo, ésta existe desde tiempos remotos,usado mucho en las canciones del género popular,como la salsa,rumba,guaguancó.No ofende al foro!.Aunque no tienes porque sabertelas todas!,tampoco es para que trates este tema como si yo fuera una genial grocera,una persona sin clase,sin ética,sin educación,fuera de tono,no me subestimes,es bueno tocar nuevos contenidos.

Ojalá no te llame la atención alguna canción popular cubana sobretodo de salsa,rumba o alguna música afrocubana,música campesina, y encima que te interese la letra y veas "pa' ","colora'","pa'lante" y "pa'trás","échate pa'llá" en la  letra de la canción,o visites a Cuba y veas muchos lemas como ej: "rampa' rriba" y "rampa'abajo" o escuches lo que suelen decir en las manifestaciones del pueblo:" pa'lo que sea Fidel"," pa'lo que sea,,,,"y tú sin saber de que se esta hablando,si es de un palo o si es que se me puede usar para lo que sea en ese tono.No voy a ir tan lejos!,aquí hay un programa de T.V.de farándula,chismes de famosos,que se llama: "Despierta América",lo pasan a las 6:00am y cdo van a platicar acerca de los chismes de los famosos,las conductoras del programa mueven sus dedos con el gesto de,,, y a la vez nos dicen :"échate pa'ca'.

Dime si es ofensivo y si  tú entiendes  lo que algo.Pienso que si no me entiendes, lo primero que debes hacer es preguntarme,o plantearmelo,tú eres otra más en el foro como yo.

Disculpas si te he ofendido en este escrito pero creo que en algo tengo razón,no me canso de escribir que el español es muy rico,que se debe de conocer en todas sus facetas,no encasillarse,siempre y cdo se conozcan sus normas,su gramática y demás,es válido todo.

Ah!,respecto al significado de incorregible,mi gran confusión fue que entendí que eras una erudita,que no había por donde rectificarte,así mismo me sucedió con la promoción al detergente "Gain",que dice: "el olor de Gain es irresistible",yo en ese momento entendí que era insoportable,inaguantable,pero en el sentido de apestar.

Si te interesa el significado de lo que te dije con el "echa pa'lante",es como te dijera alguien:"no tengas miedo escénico",a lo mejor no es tú caso,pero habemos mucho con necesidad de aprender y no hay muchos que sientan la vocación;ese gusto de enseñar como la sra:Heidita,te pudiera decir tú,pero tú demuestra el conocimiento con cierto tonito,nada agradable,no sé quizás sean ideas mías.
Creo que ahora sí nos borran este hilo,I'm sorry,pero escirbir es mi plato fuerte aunque sean disparates.
Gracias.
No tengo mucho tiempo para rectificar este escrito,por favor, rectifíquenme.
My best regards.
Have a good evining.
Marytexmex.


----------



## Maruja14

Hola de nuevo. Voy a tratar de expresar lo que has escrito en español de España. Supongo que vosotros entendéis mejor el español de España de lo que entendemos nosotros el vuestro, ya que tenéis en nuestro idioma muchas más influencias externas de las que tenemos nosotros. Así que no tomes esto como rectificación, sino como otra forma de expresar lo mismo, la forma que yo utilizaría.

Aprovecharé para corregir un par de errores tipográficos que hay por ahí. Y una anotación: en español (creo que en el resto de los idiomas es igual, aunque por supuesto no me atrevería a asegurarlo) cada vez que se pone un signo de puntuación (coma, punto, punto y coma…) se deja después un espacio. Esto hace que la lectura sea más fluida y cómoda.

Lamento si mi tono te parece desagradable, te aseguro que no es ni mucho menos mi intención.



			
				marytexmex said:
			
		

> Maruja.
> Esa es la forma de hablar afectiva mía, no voy a generalizar diciendo que es la de mi nación. Mira las expresiones que has tenido con las demás desde que empezó esta historia; no te envié por gusto un mensaje privado diciéndote que si "te habías quedado perpleja, que no entendías nada", que esto lo debías de decir como mensaje privado.
> 
> Y ¡mira tú!, que sí tienes razón, el "echa" que escribí es el que no lleva "H", ¡claro que entendiste!, porque ¿cómo te diste cuenta de la ortografía?.
> 
> Busca el hilo que está en español que alguien usó el "pa'" (**), en ese hilo dice algo así como“pa'lo que me dan”. Esta no es una forma vulgar de hablar, sí es muy de argot popular que existe desde tiempos remotos, usada mucho en las canciones populares como la salsa, rumba, guaguancó, no ofende al foro, aunque no tienes porque sabértelas todas. Creo que tampoco es para que trates este tema como si yo fuera una genial grosera, no me subestimes, es bueno tocar nuevos contenidos.
> Ojalá no te llame la atención alguna canción popular cubana, sobre todo(*) de salsa, rumba o alguna música afrocubana y encima que te interese la letra y veas un “Pa' ,colora', pa'lante y pa'tra , échate pa'llá” o visites a Cuba y veas lemas de “rampa' rriba y rampa'abajo” o escuches lo que suelen decir en las manifestaciones del pueblo: “pa'lo que sea Fidel pa'lo que sea…”, y tú no saber de qué se está hablando _(desde luego, sé perfectamente de qué se está hablando, no te preocupes que no voy a tener problemas, otra cosa es que sea el español que deben aprender los extranjeros o que lleguen a pensar que este tipo de expresiones son válidas en español)_, si es de un palo o si es que se me puede usar para lo que sea en ese tono, no voy a ir tan lejos! _(esta frase sí que no la entiendo, no sé como se diría en España)_. Aquí hay un programa de TV de farándula, chismes de famosos, que se llama "Despierta América", lo pasan a las 6:00am y cuando van a platicar acerca de los chismes de los famosos, las conductoras del programa mueven sus dedos con el gesto de _(creo que aquí falta algo que explique el gesto)_ y la vez nos dicen "échate pa'ca'”.
> 
> Dime si es ofensivo y si entiendes de lo que te hablo _(no, no creo que sea ofensivo, ni me siento ofendida en absoluto)_. Pienso que si no me entiendes lo primero que debes hacer es preguntarme, o planteármelo, tú eres otra más en el foro como yo.
> Disculpa si te he ofendido en este escrito pero creo que en algo tengo razón, no me canso de escribir que el español es muy rico, que se debe conocer en todas sus facetas, no encasillarse; siempre y cuando se conozcan sus normas, su gramática, y demás, es válido todo.
> 
> ¡Ah! con respecto al significado de incorregible, mi gran confusión fue que entendí que eras una erudita, que no había por donde rectificarte, así mismo me sucedió con la promoción al detergente "Gain", que dice: "el olor de Gain es irresistible", yo en ese momento entendí que era insoportable, inaguantable, pero en el sentido de apestar _(esto lo entiendo, es culpa mía, no debí utilizar “incorregible”, estaba en un tono un poco de broma, no era la palabra adecuada, quería decir que es incorregible por la sencilla razón de que aún no he escrito nada en inglés, así que es imposible que me lo pudiera nadie corregir, pero desde luego la palabra no es absoluto acertada)._
> 
> Si te interesa el significado de lo que te dije con el "echa pa'lante", es como te dijera alguien,"no tengas miedo escénico", a lo mejor no es tú caso, pero somos muchos los que tenemos necesidad de aprender y no hay muchos que sientan la vocación, ese gusto de enseñar como la Sra. Heidita, Sra. riglos, te podría decir tú, pero tú demuestras el conocimiento con cierto tonito nada agradable, no sé quizás sean ideas mías.
> 
> Creo que ahora sí nos borran este hilo, “I'm sorry”, pero escribir es mi plato fuerte aunque sean disparates.
> 
> Gracias.
> No tengo mucho tiempo para rectificar este escrito, por favor rectifíqueme.
> My best regards.
> Have a good evening.
> Marytexmex.


----------



## Maruja14

Aquí transcribo algunas notas que he sacado del RAE para la respuesta anterior. Era demasiado larga y no he podido ponerla de una vez.
 
(*) 
*sobretodo.*




*1.* m. Prenda de vestir ancha, larga y con mangas, en general más ligera que el gabán, que se lleva sobre el traje ordinario.


*2.* m._ Am._ Abrigo o impermeable que se lleva sobre las demás prendas.



(**)
*apóstrofo*. Signo ortográfico auxiliar en forma de coma alta (’), que apenas se usa en el español actual.
*1.* Como usos propios de la lengua española, se distinguen principalmente dos:
*a)*Para indicar, en ediciones actuales no modernizadas de textos antiguos, sobre todo poéticos, la elisión de la vocal final de determinadas palabras (preposiciones, artículos, conjunciones) cuando la que sigue empieza por vocal: _d’aquel_ (por _de aquel)_, _l’aspereza_ (por _la aspereza_), _qu’es_ (por _que es_).
*b)*Para reflejar, en la escritura, la supresión de sonidos que se produce en ciertos niveles de la lengua oral. Aparece con frecuencia en textos literarios cuando el autor desea reproducir el habla de personajes de escasa cultura: _«Sacúdete el vestidito, m’ija, pa’que se nos salga el mal agüero»_ (Hayen _Calle_ [Méx. 1993]).
*2.* Se conserva en la reproducción de nombres o expresiones pertenecientes a lenguas en las que se mantiene el uso moderno del apóstrofo, como el catalán, el inglés, el francés o el italiano: _L’Hospitalet de Llobregat, O’Connor, c’est la vie, D’Annunzio._


----------



## marytexmex

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo. Voy a tratar de expresar lo que has escrito en español de España. Supongo que vosotros entendéis mejor el español de España de lo que entendemos nosotros el vuestro, ya que tenéis en nuestro idioma muchas más influencias externas de las que tenemos nosotros. Así que no tomes esto como rectificación, sino como otra forma de expresar lo mismo, la forma que yo utilizaría.
> 
> Aprovecharé para corregir un par de errores tipográficos que hay por ahí. Y una anotación: en español (creo que en el resto de los idiomas es igual, aunque por supuesto no me atrevería a asegurarlo) cada vez que se pone un signo de puntuación (coma, punto, punto y coma…) se deja después un espacio. Esto hace que la lectura sea más fluida y cómoda.
> 
> Lamento si mi tono te parece desagradable, te aseguro que no es ni mucho menos mi intención.


Gracias Maruja.
Tengas un lindo fin de semana,con anticipación,!felicidades! por el "Día de las Madres."
!Sí que existe diferencia entre el español de España y la mezcla de nosotros,aún nosotros siendo descendientes de la misma!
Marytexmex.


----------

